# In a Pickle with Garlic



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, this might be a little off-topic, but it's too good not to share. Lin came home with a pickle-modification recipe the other day that's purdy' doggone good:

1 gallon jar of kosher dill pickles (the full-length ones, not the sliced)
4 lbs. sugar
A buncha' raw garlic cloves, maybe 6 or 7 (you can adjust for you own taste later)
An entire 2 ounce bottle of Tabasco sauce

Take the gallon jar and drain all of the juice. Remove the pickles and slice 'em up, roughly a quarter-inch thick. Chop the garlic cloves up as well. Put about 1/4th of the pickles back in the jar and then 1/4th of the sugar, chopped garlic and 1/4 of the bottle of Tabasco sauce. Put in the rest of the stuff in quarters just like that until it's all in. Close the lid and shake the whole jar every which way but loose until it's all mixed up inside. Put it in the fridge for at least a day and a half.

The sugar absorbs a lot of the water and they get a little crunchy. The taste is pretty sweet but very lively. You take the first bite and think, "well, that's different... " The second bite goes more towards, "hmm... that's pretty good... " and the third has you grabbing the jar and running for the door before the others can catch you.

Good stuff!

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Now that sounds like the real deal, our Pidgey!

Yum 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Pidgey, sounds delish to me. Sounds like you're the one grabbing the jar and heading for the door. Bet they smell good.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
After putting pickles, sugar and garlic in to the jug, do you put some of the original pickle brine in too? Does sound good. I love garlic!!!
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nope. Sounds unbelievable like it is but I'm assured that's the right recipe. Lin just brought a few home to eat that somebody else made and I seriously considered doing something unspeakable so that I wouldn't have to share. It was while I was staring at her, thinking it over that I realized she was holding a Derringer and saying, "don't EVEN think about it, Mister... "

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sounds lethal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Okay, this might be a little off-topic, but it's too good not to share. Lin came home with a pickle-modification recipe the other day that's purdy' doggone good:
> 
> 1 gallon jar of kosher dill pickles (the full-length ones, not the sliced)
> 4 lbs. sugar
> ...




Hi Pidgey,


Hmmmmm...I don't know if my Birds would eat this...


Do I have to mince them up for them? Or do they just peck off little bites?



(Just kidding...)

Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Pidgey,
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't know if my Birds would eat this...
> ...


LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, sounds GREAT to me too! I LOVE GARLIC...

Wonder if that would be as lethal at Limburger and onion???

Have to admit, my cats and bird don't seem to mind onion or garlic breath...not taking chances with my friends, however...UNLESS they are joining me!     

Shi


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I would hate to break the camels back, but unfortunately I hate pickles. (Well I guess its more of a disliking because hate is to strong a word), I also only like garlic in small portions. 

Although I don’t think this sounds appetizing at all. 

I’m glad a lot of you can reflect on this, as something that you have in common its nice to see everyone so nice and... Happy, I guess that is what I can share in common with you all. Happiness. A statement in its self.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm with you, Michael .. I don't like pickles or garlic very much. I'm sure for those that do .. this recipe is something akin to ambrosia ..  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha Thank you Terry at least Im not the only one 

Im going to go to bed now its getting late lol ttyl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I sure like pickels and garlic BUT 4 LBS OF SUGAR   Would like to make up a batch for my show racer club meeting saturday but have a few diabetic's in the club. I don't want to make them sick. GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, George,
Just feed them to the people you don't like. I won't tell. 
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, George,
> Just feed them to the people you don't like. I won't tell.
> Daryl


 HI DARYL, LOL LOL But I like all the people in my club. GEORGE


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, all, I found out there was a secret ingredient that I didn't get in the first run. I edited it so see above.

Pidgey


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I just bought 10 lbs of fresh garlic*

They just picked it yesterday - so I'm going to make my pickled garlic this coming weekend - I make the world's best pickled garlic cloves, I'll post a picture of a jar when it's finished. 

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> They just picked it yesterday - so I'm going to make my pickled garlic this coming weekend - I make the world's best pickled garlic cloves, I'll post a picture of a jar when it's finished.
> 
> NAB


Ahhh, Nab, my man....yum!!

Mmm, Pidgey...not too sure about that Tabasco Sauce...not into hot AND spicy foods... You had me without the addition...*SIGH*

Not to say I wouldn't TRY some, just don't know about "seconds." Of course, I doubt if, between you and Lin, that there would EVEN be a "first!"   

I'm willing to try just about anything....once... 

Wonder how "dills" would work...tend to prefer those to "kosher."

Shi
Squeaks (who says: _definitely_ leave me out of _this_ discussion! Yeesh! gimme some Hemp and Safflower seeds...QUICK!)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they're not hot like Jalapeno peppers, you know... just scintillatingly warm!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, they're not hot like Jalapeno peppers, you know... just scintillatingly warm!
> 
> Pidgey


mmm, will have to think about that...your "s(c)in" and my "warm" may fall into two different categories...   

Shi


----------

